# Anyone had thin lining, gone on to have successful cycle?



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I am on day 12 of a FET, my first FET. I had my day 12 scan today, I am on progynova, no down reg, and my lining today was 5.3mm, which was a surprise, as my last fresh cycle it was nice and thick. I also have a follicle, which they believe could mean I will ovulate, not ideal as this was not meant to be happening. 

Has anyone had lining of this level and seen it increase to around 8mm? I have decided I will not go ahead if the lining does not thicken to 8mm, as I only have 1 blast frozen and don't want to risk wasting it due to my lining not being thick enough. My progynova I am taking 2mg 3times a day, now they are asking to add 2mg twice a day vaginally, to try see if the hormone absorbs better. Not sure if this is likely to make a big difference? I have read a light period can cause this, which was the case for me last month..

Hoping someone can give me some hope who has been here?


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi teammonkey,

Last FET I only had estrogen patches and I think at day 12 scan my lining was below 8 (sorry I can't recall exact figure now) so my consultant put me on progynova 4mg 2x a day to be taken via the front bottom, and booked another scan for the following week.  He explained that when taken vaginally the absorbsation is better as the medicine doesn't have to pass through the liver first, but rather goes straight into the blood stream.  I'm rather challenged when it comes to the anatomy so took what he said to be true.  Anyway, when I went back for my scan my lining had increased past 8.  

I hope it works for you too xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi June, 
Thanks for your message. I've been told to increase my progynova by same dose vaginally. Fx it helps! Do you mind me asking if your cycle was successful? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi ya honey,

No problems, yes my cycle was successful and I've got my 20 week scan this morning!!! Ekkkk. Very excited, but nervous. 

Definitely got fx for you xxxxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hiya June, 
Awww fab news! Twenty week scan is fab but scary! I have a 21 month old boy so remember that day very well! Did it go ok? 

Thanks I'll definitely update you after my scan Saturday xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

That's lovely that you're trying for no.2 

Yes, scan was great, all good, healthy baby (as far as you can tell from a scan), measurements all good and they saw  what they needed to. I'm so pleased. Plus, they told us we're having a girl!! Pink, pink, pink! 

Good luck for Saturday and yes, definitely update me. I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Aww congratulations on having a girl & a healthy scan! I was so scared at that scan! We had a surprise but really was tempted to find out the Sex! 🤣

Thank you xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi June, 
Scan went well today, lining now 8mm, triple lined, I expressed my concern at it being thin & had expected to be cancelling after today, the nurse looked surprised, stating it was looking really good, which helped me calm down! Transfer now booked in 21st xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

That's fantastic news, I'm so pleased it worked and you're all booked in.  

FX for transfer. That's not long away, so relax until then.let me know how that goes and all the best for you xxxx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck with your cycle. My lining was always thin on frozen cycles, it was only 6mm on my cycle which gave me my now 4 year old and I was on 4 tablets daily for almost 4 weeks! It was 7mm on my second successful cycle.


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Good morning Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm having the same panic over my lining, it's currently 7mm (only just) and my transfer scheduled for the 21st Feb (not long now team M!) 
Stupidly I googled & read that there is only a 23% chance of a successful pregnancy with a lining of 7mm. The doc previously increased my drugs between scans but not this time....


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi sunny,
Have they increased your dosage of oestrogen? Mine was increased, & from wed to say increased 3mm, so your could get thicker with a bit of help. I have read Pom juice is great for thickening the lining x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry missed the bit about not increasing drugs. Did you ask why? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi teammonkey,

Apparently they didn't think that I needed it, I'm just praying that in a week its thickened even just a tad. 
I've now got my head round things and decided that I'm going to let nature and the docs do their thing. I think I've done enough worrying so I'm feeling a lot more settled and just really want Tuesday and the transfer done. What time is your appointment? wishing you well for Tues too xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Sunny! It's the best way to be. After my scan when my lining was 5mm I decided unless it was 8mm I'd cancel, so knowing that made it easier, as i only have 1 frozen blast I'm not wasting it. So when they said it was thick it was a pleasant surprise. Hope yours is too! Not sure of a time yet they call tomorrow to let me know. Let me know how you get on, fx for you xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow teammonkey, hope transfer goes smoothly.  Let us know how you are afterwards xxxx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Just to say Sunny, I had long time issues of thin lining (and I am talking 3-5mm) so when I finally got a 7mm (6.8 possibly) I was over the moon  and that cycle turned into my almost 4yo son, so try not to worry, 6mm I think is the cut off for viability, so 7mm is already there and it will keep thickening in the meantime. 
good luck for your transfer tomorrow


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi,

So transfer complete 2 blasts snuggled in their new home, fingers crossed they like it enough to stay.... 
Aissha - thank you for your reassurance, its always warming to hear a successful story  

Thinking about you Teammonkey, I hope all went well xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Great news sunny! 2! Yikes could be twins!!! Fx for you xx

All went well thank you, fx this one is as strong as my first! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thinking of you both Sunny and TeamM. 

Congratulations on TX and I've got all fingers, toes and limbs crossed (which is making day to day life difficult   but worth it to help bring you luck) 

XXxxXX


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks June 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks June  

Team monkey, just 1 would be a blessing but 2 would be a miracle. After all these years the more the merrier lol 
Did you have day 3 or 5 put back and when are you due to officially test?
My official date is 6th mar but I'm not going to lie I'm a stick addict and know I'll start on Sunday lol x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi sunny!
Oh god I know! I'm so so blessed to have my son, and would love to be able to let him experience the childhood I had with a close sibling. I was very lucky that my fresh cycle produced 2 grade 1 hatching blastocysts! 
I'm due to test 6th march too! Haha me too! Tested last time 8dp5dt and got a faint positive! How many days is that on Sunday? In my head I will test next weekend! If I can last 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

He
I have thin lining my body just doesn't respond well to artificial oestrogen , but on my ds cycle my lining was 6.9mm/7mm and on dd cycle it was 7.4mm both embryos were ab.  Ds was a fresh and dd was a fet due to 4 cycles being abandoned as lining wouldn't get over 6!! Clinic gave me letrozole which seemed to up it enough for them to be happy enough to go aheadcxx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh teammonkey, I'm so sorry to read about your mc. Life is very cruel at times.

Thinking of you x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi June,
Thank you, very kind of you to message me. 

It is very cruel isn't it, but sadly I have to understand it does happen, just so unfair after all we go through to get pregnant. Plan to cycle again around June time, so fx that is our lucky one xx


----------

